# DIY Jobbers



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

I am trying to update a house on a shoestring budget, so to speak. Countertop was formerly linoleum from the 70's. :stick:

So I tiled it!

What do you think, does it look cheesy or can I get away w/it?


----------



## DixieandSadie (Dec 10, 2006)

My boyfriend Colby and I both sort of share this account... I'm Ali, we have the two pits Sadie (blue baby pit) and Dixie...

About your countertop (being a girl with a lot of experience and knowledge about interior decorating), the tiles look excellent and whoever laid them on the countertop did an awesome job as well (props if it was you who did it!)

the wallpaper matches and goes well with the tiling, and the choice of tile is very aesthetically pleasing and modern. The only thing that isn't too savory to the eye is the wooden paneling around the actual countertop that surrounds the tiles, but this detail is minute. 

JOB WELL DONE


----------



## ZildjiansMommy (Mar 19, 2006)

Looks Good.


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

a lino counter top,ive never seen that,ever..
it must be from the 70's,lol...
Judy the tile looks great..:thumbsup:


----------



## cane76 (Aug 16, 2006)

actually after further scrutiny[sp]ive noticed a few things,lol..
are those floor tiles?
Heres a good way to closely inspect your counter top...Look for uneven grout lines,raised/uneven tiles oddly placed tiles that dont match in shape,cracks and loose grout etc.....It looks good and i enjoy the color as well as the matching wood border.did you use a piece of baseboard as a back splash?


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

DixieandSadie said:


> My boyfriend Colby and I both sort of share this account... I'm Ali, we have the two pits Sadie (blue baby pit) and Dixie...
> 
> About your countertop (being a girl with a lot of experience and knowledge about interior decorating), the tiles look excellent and whoever laid them on the countertop did an awesome job as well (props if it was you who did it!)
> 
> ...


Thanks, Ali!

The wallpaper is actually vinyl tiling, lol!! I am SO GLAD you could not tell, well just by a picture anyway - if you saw it in person I'm sure you could.

Also, thanks Suicide! (I forgot your name, oops)

And Cane, yes-they are actually floor tiles. I couldn't find what I liked in wall tiles. The white thing is just a piece of plastic type trim, forgot what it's called.

Now I have to re-do the cabinets, yuk! I guess some paint and new hardware should suffice. Anyone ever re-do their cabinets?


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Judy said:


> Thanks, Ali!
> 
> The wallpaper is actually vinyl tiling, lol!! I am SO GLAD you could not tell, well just by a picture anyway - if you saw it in person I'm sure you could.
> 
> ...


Nope, but a kitchen drawer came out on me today and fell apart. Guess we'll be fixing that, huh??

Kitchen looks good, btw. We have some home improvement plans, I just really hate to start bc it will be such a job and we've got soooo much going on right now. But, if we don't start doing some stuff soon, the roof might just cave in!!! (Not literally, as far as I know the roof's ok)


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

smokey_joe said:


> Nope, but a kitchen drawer came out on me today and fell apart. Guess we'll be fixing that, huh??
> 
> Kitchen looks good, btw. We have some home improvement plans, I just really hate to start bc it will be such a job and we've got soooo much going on right now. But, if we don't start doing some stuff soon, the roof might just cave in!!! (Not literally, as far as I know the roof's ok)


My drawers fell apart too. I have to build new ones. Let me know how it goes.
Next I'll be tiling the kitchen floor.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

We need to tile our kitchen and bathroom floors, too!! Wears me out just thinking about it.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

smokey_joe said:


> We need to tile our kitchen and bathroom floors, too!! Wears me out just thinking about it.


Have you done any tiling yet?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

My brother tiles! It looks good.


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Judy said:


> Have you done any tiling yet?


Nope, not yet. We did put down a floating floor in the living room this past spring, though. It looks really good. Lovin it. We'll probably just go with new linolium instead of tile....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

Judy said:


> Have you done any tiling yet?


what is the correct way to say it? "set tile" or "lay tile"???????? I get confused


----------



## ErikH (May 26, 2005)

I think it looks damn good. :thumbsup: Want to do mine next?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Hey Judy why to go!!!! It looks great I love it. We just painted our cabinets they look good were a really dk brown we went with a moocha colour. I need to lay linoium. I tiled the bathroom about ayr ago that was A PAIN. It looks ok would have been better if I would have the right stuff to work with but I'm just a poor girl trying to make it. LOL We need a new roof and soon or it will fall in on us!!!!!


----------



## Bullygirl807 (Jan 24, 2006)

Looks great Judy. A job well done !!!


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks, guys! Betty, what is a "floating floor"?


----------

